# cifs mount is all kinds of broken



## Dark_MadMax (Jan 29, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE x64 running in Esx4i (all latest patches) VM

CIFS share from celerra NAS :


```
smbfs rw,noatime 0 0
```
 (tried all kinda of options no difference)


issues:
cannot rename directories:


```
mv: rename /usr/local/www/data/admin/UcaseDir to /usr/local/www/data/admin/UcaseDirA: Permission denied
```


pureftpd could not delete anything on that share untill I recompiled it with this piece of code commented:

```
if (lstat(qtfile, &st2) != 0 ||
            st.st_dev != st2.st_dev ||
            st.st_ino != st2.st_ino ||
            st.st_size != st2.st_size)
```
 
smbclient works fine. I suspect mount_smbfs incompatibility, Any way to have mount with non mount_smbfs ?


----------

